# Premiere recording of Galston's crazy version of Chopin's Black Key Etude



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Gottfried Galston (1879-1950) was a Busoni student, he published this version in sixths and thirds and others intervals in his Studienbuch.
This is by far one of the hardest pieces I have ever played or heard, 
It makes Godowsky's etudes look easy, and the ones who know Hamelin's books of Etudes will notice that he claims in the preface it is not playable, well, it WAS not playable... hahaha! :devil:

Despite of the difficulty and my jokes, I think the effects are quite interesting, and of course you are free to enjoy or not. So please, listen and tell me your impressions
Chopin / Galston - Etude Op.10 No.5





All the best
Artur Cimirro


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

This is one of my favorite Chopin etudes because of its impressionistic sound (probably because of the pentatonicism). This arrangement certainly is insanely difficult with all the added notes! Great job playing it with amazing technique and musicality.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Bettina said:


> This is one of my favorite Chopin etudes because of its impressionistic sound (probably because of the pentatonicism). This arrangement certainly is insanely difficult with all the added notes! Great job playing it with amazing technique and musicality.


Thank you so much! 
I also enjoy this etude a lot. I prefer this version because no one can play it using oranges... (poor chopin...) 
Very often, Chopin's music sounds impressionistic to me, nice to notice you share the same opinion.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Dear Cimirro , you always find a way to surprise us, thanks for sharing this wonderful piece.


----------



## cimirro (Sep 6, 2016)

Pugg said:


> Dear Cimirro , you always find a way to surprise us, thanks for sharing this wonderful piece.


Always welcome, I hope to hear more opinions from other members.
Still in time to make a correction:
Actually Hamelin didn't say it was not playable, he said "It's a barely-playable atrocity that is surely not meant for the concert hall!"
huuu


----------



## CharlesFinley8 (Sep 28, 2020)

I read about your recording of this version of the Black Keys Etude and managed to track down this forum, but the video is private and I can't view it. Do you know where I could find this video? I can't even play this piece the normal way (yet) so I'm curious to hear it with the right hand playing intervals.


----------

